# Best Buy Black Friday Package



## Pharrari (Feb 7, 2005)

Alright I bought this

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...t&productCategoryId=cat03081&id=1099396976115

and with this amp

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...t&productCategoryId=cat03085&id=1087342241703

now before I buy the 90 dollar ground wire for this I wanna know some opinions and such about this if you've known someone with this or have had a system like this.

For 125 bucks I think I got the most bang for my buck....unless someone else tells me otherwise.....

I am adding this to my nissan sentra 1.8se which has a rocksford fosgate system in the car already with a 10" sub in the back which I cannot hear or feel

Can someone tell me whats the difference in a 2 channel amp and a 4 channel amp?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Pharrari said:


> Alright I bought this
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...t&productCategoryId=cat03081&id=1099396976115
> 
> ...



eww take that amp back and get a bigger one!!!, that box can handle about 900 peak

im rocking the 04' model of that box, its a decent budget system, good for a starter setup, but id get a bigger amp IMO


----------



## Pharrari (Feb 7, 2005)

cant take the amp back because it was included in the 124 price with the speakers..........is the ground wire really 90 dollars?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Pharrari said:


> cant take the amp back because it was included in the 124 price with the speakers..........is the ground wire really 90 dollars?


shouldn't be, i dont know what wires and stuff you need to hook that into the existing RF system


----------



## Pharrari (Feb 7, 2005)

best buy says i have to buy the 90 dollar ground wire


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

My friend bought that same box but had a different amp. His amp was about the same power as bridging the amp you have, but it was a monoblock, so it had one hookup. When we hooked it up, we went to walmart, bought the 25 dollar amp kit and put it together with that just fine. Now he doesnt have one of the premium sound systems like you do, but no matter, its the same process. The only hard part will be giving the amp a signal from the stereo. Easily done with a Line Out Converter(LOC). The LOC takes in the regular speaker wires and converts it to RCA low level inputs. Its great. I don't think the RF package can be tapped in any other way. However, if that amp has "speaker level inputs" then no need for a LOC, because the amp already has a built-in one, essentially.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Pharrari said:


> best buy says i have to buy the 90 dollar ground wire


yeah ignore them they are trying to make money, jsut buy some 8 or 4ga wire and ground it with that


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

LOL @ $90 ground wire


----------

